# Canning Butter...



## WWhermit (Mar 1, 2012)

Ok, I searched the forums (I swear) and couldn't find how you folks are canning butter. I've seen a couple different methods on youtube. One I didn't like at all (Bexarprepper), but hers took a lot of cooking. Another one I looked at (LDSprepper) just liquified butter in the jars, and pasteurized them (again) at 180 degrees for 1/2 hour.

How do you do it?


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

http://www.preparedsociety.com/forum/f36/canned-butter-2529/

Here is one to get you started ...

http://www.preparedsociety.com/forum/f36/butter-cheese-botulisum-5386/

http://www.preparedsociety.com/forum/f36/canned-butter-cheese-5381/

http://www.preparedsociety.com/forum/f36/canned-butter-12780/

As you read the threads you will find a few more links within them.

Best of luck!


----------



## WWhermit (Mar 1, 2012)

Andi saves the day again!! Thank you Andi!


----------



## UncleJoe (Jan 11, 2009)

Thanks Andi. :kiss: Since I got a big batch of butter on sale the other day I was going to search for these threads and try doing butter this weekend. Don't have far to look now. :flower:


----------



## WWhermit (Mar 1, 2012)

Found this thread as well, for those still reading.

http://www.preparedsociety.com/forum/f36/how-can-butter-5269/


----------

